# Desert Ironwood Santoku



## Steve Smith (Jul 7, 2019)

Imported blade.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR (Jul 7, 2019)

Another beautiful blade Steve! Love the layers leading down to the edge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ironwood often surprises me by it's various grain patterns and beauty.
This is no exception. Nicely done Steve.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Strikingly cool knife! Handle is rich, blade is alluring! Tip of blade looks rather dull from this photo angle, but know its not. Chuck


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 8, 2019)

Always love that DIW burl! That's a really sweet piece with wild grain, eyes, AND curl!


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 16, 2019)

Very nice. Love the wood and blade selection. Well done sir.


----------

